# Coyote in the news



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

This is from the local new channel 7.

A warning for folks in Oakland County to watch their pets after a coyote was spotted in Auburn Hills.

There is a good number of coyotes in southeastern Michigan. One of them was spotted in Auburn Hills and he has taken a liking to auto parts designers for some reason. 

At Valeo Auto Supply in Auburn Hills, you will find 250 product designers and a hundred project managers, a bunch of executives and one, "Coyote," said Project Engineer Michael Murphy.

Michael Murphy is a project engineer at Valeo. He spotted the wild canine outside Monday morning while working in his upper floor office. He immediately started snapping pictures with his digital camera. 

"He looked a bit scraggly but otherwise was just standing there looking around," said Murphy.

According to the Department of Natural Resources, coyotes are fairly common in our area. Apparently, they are becoming more and more comfortable with people around. The coyote, who still does not have a name, seems to prefer auto parts designers at Valeo.

"Instead of working on your computer or paper work all day, you are actually going out and seeing wildlife. It's a nice break for a couple minutes," Murphy said.

A couple of myths to dispel: 
- If you are a human being, don't be afraid of being attacked by a coyote. They are scared of people and will not attack, but if you're a cat or a dog, you might have some concerns. 

- Coyotes do not howl, but yip. Experts say mating season is within about a month.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Oakland Co - Coyote sightings on the rise 

More coyotes are being spotted throughout Oakland County even though they try to keep a low profile.

http://www.theoaklandpress.com/stories/020408/loc_20080204181.shtml


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Coyote's don't howl?If you have problem's with coyote's call a pest controll co.[oakland press]:lol::lol::lol:!!!!!!


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

if coyotes don't howl than what are the animals I here howling in the woods at nightime?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

o, the howls you hear in the woods are sasquachs gettin their toes snapped in traps.


----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

Shagy said:


> This is from the local new channel 7.
> 
> A couple of myths to dispel:
> - If you are a human being, don't be afraid of being attacked by a coyote. They are scared of people and will not attack, but if you're a cat or a dog, you might have some concerns.
> ...


That's funny, the coyotes in the article are exactly the type you should be aware of. Just ask the folks in CA: http://www.sdcounty.ca.gov/awm/docs/coyoteattacks.pdf

No howl? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

varminthunter said:


> o, the howls you hear in the woods are sasquachs gettin their toes snapped in traps.


I agree it must be big Foot! Or Mt. Lions talking to eachother.


----------

